# Cycle Truck Help



## 47jchiggins (Jun 1, 2015)

I must admit, I feel a bit out of place posting on the Schwinn Forum........

Over the weekend, I purchased this Cycle Truck at an action in Richmond, VA. Had a great time and caught up with a few fellow cambers. I have very little knowledge in this area and was hoping for some help identifying the year as well as what is correct and what is not. I would like to restore the bike back to original condition, I added the seat, grips and pedals . If anyone has any of the correct parts, please let me know. 






















Thanks 

Todd


Sorry about the scrambled pics, for some reason I am not able to re-arrange them...........if someone can assist, that would be great !


----------



## mruiz (Jun 1, 2015)

I see it's missing a head badge. I believe it should be skip tooth or 1 inch pitch chain. I is prewar.
mine is a B.f Goodrich model. And a repaint also, small basket.
May I ask what auction was it in Richmond?
Mitch


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great find!!! It's a pre war, crank, chainring, and rear hub are not correct.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 1, 2015)

I think this is an early one. B serial should put it as a '39--first year. I would just convert it back to skiptooth, redo the seat, and call it a day. They would have used a clover ladies sized ring up front I think. They did come in yellow too. I actually feel this is quite an accurate restoration for what little knowledge of CTs I have. Nice find!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 1, 2015)

mruiz said:


> I see it's missing a head badge. I believe it should be skip tooth or 1 inch pitch chain. I is prewar.
> mine is a B.f Goodrich model. And a repaint also, small basket.
> May I ask what auction was it in Richmond?
> Mitch




Hey Mitch,

Any idea which badge ?

It was the collection of the late Bill Lane, Fri, Sat and Sunday. Lots of tricycles, pedal cars and some nice bikes. The action was held by Tilmans, they might still have it up on their web site.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)

Should this take a sliding-clamp Mesinger?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 1, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> Great find!!! It's a pre war, crank, chainring, and rear hub are not correct.




Any pics of the correct parts would be great, if you have. I'm not very savvy on Schwinns. The rear hub has an oil/grease zerk in it, hard to see in the pics.

Todd


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## JKT (Jun 1, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Should this take a sliding-clamp Mesinger?




Yes the sliding-clamp Mesinger would be correct.. like stated already it should have a dogleg crank and 1" pitch sprockets all my cycle trucks with 1" pitch sprockets have 22 tooth chain rings. the letter B could be a 1939 but was used again in 1943 I was lead to believe... the frame looks like it would have had the small basket ( no nut on the top rail for the large basket rear brace ) the front fender should have flat braces for those years. the rear fender is of newer vintage its not a prewar / wartime fender.... the badge would have been the shield with  Schwinn cycle truck  on it...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)

JKT said:


> ...the front fender should have flat braces for those years. ...




That's interesting, so you're saying the rear brace is pressed steel (u-shaped), and the front is flat?


----------



## JKT (Jun 1, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> That's interesting, so you're saying the rear brace is pressed steel (u-shaped), and the front is flat?




Yes .... strange but true... even if you zoom in on the above picture you can see the u-shaped rear and see flat on the front.. I have several of them and they are all that way...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)

JKT said:


> Yes .... strange but true...




Too cool, didn't know!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 1, 2015)

JKT said:


> Yes the sliding-clamp Mesinger would be correct.. like stated already it should have a dogleg crank and 1" pitch sprockets all my cycle trucks with 1" pitch sprockets have 22 tooth chain rings. the letter B could be a 1939 but was used again in 1943 I was lead to believe... the frame looks like it would have had the small basket ( no nut on the top rail for the large basket rear brace ) the front fender should have flat braces for those years. the rear fender is of newer vintage its not a prewar / wartime fender.... the badge would have been the shield with  Schwinn cycle truck  on it...




Hi JKT,

Do the wheels and hubs appear correct ?

Any chance you could  elaborate or the rear fender, perhaps a pic showing the correct one? 

I also need the rear reflector along with the previous mentioned items. If you have some extras to sell or trade, I am all ears.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## JKT (Jun 1, 2015)

47jchiggins said:


> Hi JKT,
> 
> Do the wheels and hubs appear correct ?
> 
> ...




Hi Todd, the front hub is correct and a valuable fairly hard one to get. your lucky its there... the rear could be correct its kinda hard to tell the real early ones had a little different brake arm. I have both morrow and new departures on mine both original. the prewar rear fenders aren't as deep a fender and show's more of the tire... the sides stop probably close to where the pin strip is on your fender, and have fairly deep pinches in them where the rear frame rails are. the correct fenders are a bit hard to find and the front can get rather costly... I think your chain guard may be a repop how many rivet holes are in the front of it ?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 2, 2015)

JKT said:


> Hi Todd, the front hub is correct and a valuable fairly hard one to get. your lucky its there... the rear could be correct its kinda hard to tell the real early ones had a little different brake arm. I have both morrow and new departures on mine both original. the prewar rear fenders aren't as deep a fender and show's more of the tire... the sides stop probably close to where the pin strip is on your fender, and have fairly deep pinches in them where the rear frame rails are. the correct fenders are a bit hard to find and the front can get rather costly... I think your chain guard may be a repop how many rivet holes are in the front of it ?




Hi JKT,

Thanks for your help, I took additional pics of the chain guard and hub. The chain guard looks too good to be og. 

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks jpromo, rustjunkie and all others who have commented, I appreciate the help.

Todd


----------



## JKT (Jun 2, 2015)

47jchiggins said:


> Hi JKT,
> 
> Thanks for your help, I took additional pics of the chain guard and hub. The chain guard looks too good to be og.
> 
> ToddView attachment 217814View attachment 217815View attachment 217816View attachment 217817View attachment 217818View attachment 217819View attachment 217820




Hi Todd, yes originals had 3 holes in the guard but only 2 were used... which 2 were depending on what bike the guard was used on..


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice looking Cycletruck!
All of the previous observations are correct. Since the paintwork looks so good, I'd be tempted to just enjoy it as is, but if you do decide to correct the fenders, crank and chainring, then you're looking for a prewar C model type for the rear with the stamped semi tubular braces. As mentioned before, the front braces should be the flat profile type.
The crank and sprocket (chainring) are pre war ladies Hollywood, skiptooth type chainring, with a mens 39 dated AS&Co. crank. The headbadge is specific to cycletrucks and has been reproduced. None of these items are too scarce, so you shouldn't have too much trouble finding those parts. Strangely enough, probably the hardest most expensive part to find, is the the little glass Stimsonite Motorbike type reflector for the back fender.
As is, or quest to correct, it looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## REC (Jun 2, 2015)

Call me a parrot - I agree with most everything that has been said as well. I have added your bike to my list of pre-48s. I show the serial number is sequentially above my 18" framed one and below the 20" frame. I go with the '39 as the second round of "B" serial numbers would have a lot of war-time parts - blacked out stuff, and wooden pedals. 

The 18" frame one I have does have flat braces on both front AND rear, and has the proper rear fender. The 20" has the correct rear fender with the stamped braces, the front presently has the stamped braces, but I am hunting the flat ones. I got some extra braces with the 18" frame bike when I bought it, but I don't remember where I put them - other than thinking it was a safe place. (Please note - a safe place usually means "somewhere that I'll not remember having put them and MIGHT find sometime in the next decade or two.")

I like the yellow - it was a thought I had for one of the remaining "to be done" CTs I have here. The wheels are really nice. The sprockets, chain and crank will be relatively easy to find. I noticed that the photo of the bike together (basket on) shows the basket to be more straight than the ones of the basket separately. They are repairable, but take a LOT of patience! I see one for sale now and then - and there is one on FleeceMePay now, but it is in rough condition - way more so than yours.

Thanks for posting it, and good luck with whichever way you decide to go with it. Me, I'd go with find what you can, and don't sweat what you can't. Remember - these were _WORK_ bikes and a perfect one is gonna be a real oddball to find. I have one that is original for the most part and is in pretty good condition, but it is a '67. Don't see the same with the others.
REC


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi REC, good eye regarding the basket. I did some straightening before installing it on the bike, overall, not in too bad-a-shape.

I really appreciate all the help, keep the suggestions coming!! 

Attached is a beter pic of the rear hub.



Todd


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> That's interesting, so you're saying the rear brace is pressed steel (u-shaped), and the front is flat?




Odd but true.  Flat front, formed rear.  Very nice bike.  Curious, are the spokes HD .120 ga?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 5, 2015)

Could someone please post a picture of the correct reflector ? 

Thanks,

Todd


----------

